# Taifun gt clone anyone?



## Aydhin (30/11/14)

Anybody know where i can get a really nice taifun gt clone?


----------



## MurderDoll (30/11/14)

If I recall correctly. Vape King has stock of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (30/11/14)

MurderDoll said:


> If I recall correctly. Vape King has stock of it.



Yes, and it's the awesome Hcigar clone too


----------

